# single board computer purchese: IFC6410 or ODROID-X2

## lum-X

Hello,

So on Friday i will submit my thesis so i'm really excited for that.   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

I want to buy a single board computer but i was waiting for ARM a15. I have done some research and i was looking to buy ODROID-X few months ago but i waited for a15. 

So far i am considering these system to buy.

ODROID-X2 http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135235611947

IFC6410 http://www.inforcecomputing.com/product/moreinfo/ifc6410.html

I know there are guides for ODROID-X2 to install Gentoo and they provide a Ubuntu image. 

Deep in my heart i want to buy IFC6410 because of A15 and faster GPU. I do not intend to play games i just intend to make a Gentoo image and share the knowledge with others. Make a guide during the summer and learn more about Gentoo.

Moreover i like IFC6410

       External SATA

       μHDMI for HD1080p

and for ODROID-X2

   eMMC Module (64GB)

   and it has more accessories to chose and customize.

Any suggestion are welcomed.

This will also be in a way a gift to my self that i will graduate as a Computer Scientist from Uni of Sheffield.   :Wink: 

----------

## lum-X

Ok,

I preloaded IFC6410. 

I ill post more when i get it.

----------

## SWSAmor

Hi,

Did you bought IFC6410? If yes, did you install Gentoo to it?

Any experience welcome!  :Smile: 

----------

